# z77 Sabertooth Bios update wont boot!!!!



## barlowLAD (Aug 24, 2012)

HELP!

Just tried to update my bios 1403 via asus updater in aisuite2, and i got the message "update succeed" so i rebooted as prompted, now the PC boots, but the monitor says no signal detected.

What did I do!!!!!!

Just to clarify, I updated my bios because the old one was missing fast boot options.


----------



## EarthDog (Aug 24, 2012)

Does that board have a dual bios or bios switch?

Can you do a blind flash from USB (see your manual).


----------



## barlowLAD (Aug 24, 2012)

The "MemOK!" led is solid red????? do I press the button on it?


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 24, 2012)

Aren't you supposed to clear the CMOS prior to the first boot from a BIOS flash?
Not positive about the new ASUS boards, going from past experience.

Also now you have two threads on the same topic. Pick one so I can close or request the other to be closed


----------



## barlowLAD (Aug 24, 2012)

sneekypeet said:


> Aren't you supposed to clear the CMOS prior to the first boot from a BIOS flash?
> Not positive about the new ASUS boards, going from past experience.
> 
> Also now you have two threads on the same topic. Pick one so I can close or request the other to be closed



Not according to the manual, You may close the other one.

Any Idea why the memok light is now on? do I press it or hold it down?


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 24, 2012)

When I had an ASUS board, the memOK button was a new trick and I never really had to use it back then. If I were you I would PM cadaveca with a link to this thread and see what his advice is from here.

This guy:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/member.php?u=25138


----------



## INSTG8R (Aug 24, 2012)

Well if the Mem OK light is on hold down the button and it will force it to shut down.

 The "better" way to have done the BIOS flash would have been to use EZ Flash in the BIOS with a USB stick, heck it will even read a non system drive if you don't have a USB stick handy

I did notice on the last BIOS flash for my P67 Sabertooth(May 22) it actually rebooted once and then updated the BIOS. Using the "Windows" BIOS flasher might have botched that process up if they were using the same technique.

You have a feature called USB BIOS Flashback. There is a Button on the back I/O labelled BIOS. Put the BIOS on a USB Stick, plug it in, then hold down the button. I would read your manual for the fine details but that should save your bacon


----------



## barlowLAD (Aug 24, 2012)

INSTG8R said:


> Well if the Mem OK light is on hold down the button and it will force it to shut down.
> 
> The "better" way to have done the BIOS flash would have been to use EZ Flash in the BIOS with a USB stick, heck it will even read a non system drive if you don't have a USB stick handy
> 
> ...



Ok I will try that, Managed to get it to recognise the ram and get it to post, but I looked up the sequence of beeps, and they stand for "hardware component failure"  is that normal with a bios failure? or have i knackered my cpu or something???

OK, I have used the Bios flashback, the led confirmed that the bios has been updated, but I still get the post beeps that indicate a "hardware component failure" WTF do I do now?

Any help will be greatly appreciated!

I have also noticed that the Boot device led is red, I have tried unplugging my data drives to no avail.

What else could this led mean?

**Please use the edit button to edit your posts instead of double posting. Thanks. -staff


----------



## barlowLAD (Aug 24, 2012)

SOLVED,

Epic human error, had plugged the hdmi into the mobo socket, not the gpu.

rearranged the boot priority. done.

Thanks for all your help.


----------



## EarthDog (Aug 24, 2012)

ROFLMAO... it happens.


----------

